# Unedited training session with my fish, p. socolofi



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

As requested, unedited so you can see his thought process and emotions


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

:lol: That's great. Smart fish!


----------



## Tyler_James_L (Jun 19, 2013)

I love this! I have been watching these for a while. Great!


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

He's getting big! Love these videos


----------



## Mr.Nero (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice


----------

